# Arizona - here I come!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it's official. We just signed on a house out in Arizona and we'll be moving out in 3 weeks!

We'll be in the devil's buttcrack in the east valley outside of Phoenix. San Tan Valley area.

So here's a big "Hello" to all you AZ guys. Maybe i'll get a chance to meet some of you soon.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool! I hooked up a Michigan friend, who was looking for a snowbird retreat, with a real estate agent east of Phoenix and he purchased a two-year old house for $60,000. When new it sold for $200,000. Haven't seen him since! Some great deals in that area, after the building boom a few years back. Love that area and am heading there in less than two weeks for a little fun.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad you found one Chris. Never been to Arizona but it looks beautiful from all the pics everyone posts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You must be part Gypsy Chris.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to Arizona.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to Arizona.


ahhhh, but it's a dry heat....lol.

Good for you Chris. I wish we could have hook up for a hunt here, but maybe down there. Good luck to you and ypur family!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to let you know.... we have those really narrow vertical parking spots here too, so use caution.


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to Az. If you get up this way stop in and see us.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Just to let you know.... we have those really narrow vertical parking spots here too, so use caution.


I think I tried to use one of those one time.....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Don't try to jump right into it (THE HEAT), give yourself time to acclimate. Just so you know, its just plain blast furnace hot. Good luck on the move, I hope everything goes well. There's plenty of hunting to do round here, and lots of predators. Welcome to AZ...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to Az. Chris, if your ever up around the rim area give me a shout.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats chris. we know how you have wanted to move and now you are... your heading south and im going north west...lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck! You'll have all those predators down there worried!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good to have you in AZ! Let me know when you wanna go out, and I'll show you all the places where not to hunt.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> Good to have you in AZ! Let me know when you wanna go out, and I'll show you all the places where not to hunt.


Bahahah! Spoken like a true hunting buddy.


----------

